

Google: No support for Android 4.2 on Nexus S and Xoom - onosendai
https://groups.google.com/forum/?pli=1#!topic/android-building/-ymcoMuDAbA

======
headShrinker
Not really surprised here. Androids methodology seems to be get the newest
version on the newest device. Older devices are disposable. I would like to
see them value older devices.

